# salaries in dubai



## joel22 (Oct 18, 2015)

hi, can someone tell me that what's the average or hourly pay rate in dubai? I worked in Nz before and now moving to dubai . I m confused about what type of job will be suitable?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

people earn 10 AED per hour to 10,000 AED per hour.
A suitable job will be one that you can perform.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

In Dubai salaries are quoted as either monthly or annual.

Which industry are you in?

If you are confused, join the queue...


----------



## joel22 (Oct 18, 2015)

I have done graduation business management and worked as long life assistant at a retail store in New Zealand for 2 years. my salary over there was about 400 dollars per week or 15-1600 per month. i wander hw much i would get if i get a similar job in dubai?


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't expect too much, the salaries of the good old days are long gone


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Don't expect too much, the salaries of the good old days are long gone


Maybe for you they are .......


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

joel22 said:


> I have done graduation business management and worked as long life assistant at a retail store in New Zealand for 2 years. my salary over there was about 400 dollars per week or 15-1600 per month. i wander hw much i would get if i get a similar job in dubai?


Hi,
What's a "long life assistant"? - do you look after the UHT milk?
Retail here can be very low paid at the coal face 1000 to 3000 AED per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## joel22 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanx for your replies. I understand that dubai is a different from New Zealand and I can't compare the salaries between these two places. Nz is a high tax country cost of living is so high too. so I would prefer to work or live in dubai kuz it's tax free.


----------



## joel22 (Oct 18, 2015)

aw as a long life assistant I use to look after for food products in retail store. so to be honest, i was happy in Nz with that job but i have to left due to my visa restrictions as i belongs to indian nation s. New Zealand has very strict immigration rules for expats because they prefer their own citizens to work instead of an expat for a local job. It doesn't matter how hard working are you as an expat there, you can't compete a lazy residence of new Zealand at work. an expat from India will often get removed from his job after a short period of time. 

In that condition I wouldn't prefer to go work at that place again kuz the cost of moving to Nz from India is so high. that's why I choose dubai to go work. The job I got offered in dubai is for security guard with salary of about 3000 drhms per month. plus the accommodation and some other allowances from company. what would it like to be for me?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

joel22 said:


> aw as a long life assistant I use to look after for food products in retail store. so to be honest, i was happy in Nz with that job but i have to left due to my visa restrictions as i belongs to indian nation s. New Zealand has very strict immigration rules for expats because they prefer their own citizens to work instead of an expat for a local job. It doesn't matter how hard working are you as an expat there, you can't compete a lazy residence of new Zealand at work. an expat from India will often get removed from his job after a short period of time.
> 
> In that condition I wouldn't prefer to go work at that place again kuz the cost of moving to Nz from India is so high. that's why I choose dubai to go work. The job I got offered in dubai is for security guard with salary of about 3000 drhms per month. plus the accommodation and some other allowances from company. what would it like to be for me?


It's very difficult for anyone to tell you what you should do or what salary is ok for your situation - seems to me working as a security guard here is not the worst job in the world and a few I've spoken to appear happy enough and are able to save or send money home to families.

likely life here working as a security guard would be 99% either at an assigned place of work or at accommodation/camp, with limited freedom (due to location of accommodation, transport cost and work hours/company requirements) - so a lot will depend on the quality of the company accommodation. Some are really not nice places to be, others are quite modern with sport and recreational facilities etc.

I would guess that if you are capable, speak good English (as you've lived in NZ for some time) and work hard there could be opportunities for promotion or getting better assignments? Maybe it'd be worth asking your agent or employer about that.

Good luck!


----------



## joel22 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks, my agent told me that if I have good English then can become a security officer with better salary


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

joel22 said:


> kuz it's tax free.


You are correct and incorrect, you need to take this into account in your maths

kuz

Income is tax free :clap2:
Cost of living is high :Cry:
Also most things are taxed here, just not in name. Ie tourism charge, service charge, salik charge, having fun charge etc etc


----------

